# timing help for 1994 maxima



## manoli003 (Nov 2, 2005)

any tips for timing needed!!!

What is timing from top dead center?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

it's listed in your service manual.. read the stickies at the top of the forum for repair and tuneup info.


----------

